# Using old S2 HD in new S2



## jiggamanjb (Sep 22, 2006)

I just got a new S2 DT and want to upgrade it to a 250GB. I currently own a S2 (non DT). Is it a problem if I use the S2 (non-DT) drive for the upgrade and then put it in the new S2DT I'm getting? I have a ton of settings and recordings that I don't want to reset.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

It's never a problem to use a drive from one unit in another since MFStools reformats drive everytime it does a restore.


----------



## jiggamanjb (Sep 22, 2006)

So it's no problem then to basically unplug a drive from one TiVo and plug it into another keeping all info?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

No, you can't do that unless both boxes are the same model (and even then I think you have to do a clear & delete everything).


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

jiggamanjb said:


> So it's no problem then to basically unplug a drive from one TiVo and plug it into another keeping all info?


You need to re-image the drive.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

jiggamanjb said:


> I have a ton of settings and recordings that I don't want to reset.


Sorry but in order to use this hard drive in the DT Tivo, you'd have to treat it as if it were a blank drive and install the appropriate version of the Tivo software to it. The only circumstance in which you wouldn't have to do this is if both Tivos were the same series 2 model, but even then you'd have to do a 'clear & delete everything' for it to operate properly.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> No, you can't do that unless both boxes are the same model (and even then I think you have to do a clear & delete everything).





mick66 said:


> The only circumstance in which you wouldn't have to do this is if both Tivos were the same series 2 model, but even then you'd have to do a 'clear & delete everything' for it to operate properly.


Is there an echo in here?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

windracer said:


> Is there an echo in here?


You said that you think you need to do it, where I state that you do need to do it.
You think, I know - not an echo.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

"Thinking" gives me an out in case I'm wrong.


----------



## jiggamanjb (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, it all makes sense to me now!!  

on a side note, is there an easy way to copy over my season passes and settings?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

If you use KidZone or Guru Guides, your Season Passes are backed up at TiVo and automatically restored if you put in a new hard drive.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4121063&&#post4121063

This doesn't work _across_ boxes, though, so the only way is to manually re-enter everything.


----------



## jiggamanjb (Sep 22, 2006)

poop!!

oh well, thanks for all the help!!


----------

